# Compatibility between neon tetras and a betta fish.



## jasa73 (Jun 3, 2007)

My concern is the tetras nipping the betta's fins. Ive been wanting a betta but wouldnt put it into my tetra tank because id be concerned about him getting nipped. I'd have to make a new environment for him.


----------



## malissaaaaa (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah, I have read about that too and that is also a concern of mine. But I have also read that having more than 5 and having a tank that is heavily planted should be fine for the both of them as well as having the neon tetras be introduced to the tank first.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

I think the tank is too small to add a betta in there - he'll be very territorial most likely. If you decide to try it then you have to have a tank ready for the betta to live in if it doesn't work out. I wouldn't do it tho.


----------



## ddrfreak_tung (Sep 6, 2010)

When I had my Betta in it's 1 gallon bowl he seemed miserable, so I decided to add him to my display shrimp tank. He's now the king and won't leave anything alone. ESP at feeding time. He bit my snail once, almost took one if it's antenae


----------



## Danno79 (Mar 14, 2011)

I had a betta in with neons and white skirts and the only real problem was that it was a little difficult at feeding time. The tetras were so fast, and they would steal the bettas worms. I think aggression is differnt from betta to betta. The tetras never bothered the bettas fins, they just nipped each other.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Depends on the betta, but IMO the chances are good it will work as long as the betta isn't aggressive and you have 5 or so Neons.

But you won't be able to skip on the water changes as the bioload will be on the high side for a tank this size.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

I would ONLY ever add a Female to a community tank.


----------



## malissaaaaa (Oct 27, 2011)

I went and talked to a local plant store owner who also specializes in betta fishes and others, and asked him what he thinks about the whole idea, he said that it'll be fine to raise a betta in the current tank I have, but he would suggest to have the green neon tetras instead. Mad much as I would love to house a betta in my tank, I'm probably going to hold off on this until I feel for certain that I want to house a betta, because I am also thinking about adding small shrimp in there, but I was told that the betta will most likely eat them.


----------



## Job for a Cowboy (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi, Ive kept neons with a betta before. The tank was a 10gallon and everything was fine for a few weeks until suddenly the betta started picking them off one by one. I upgraded to a 40gallon and put the same betta with neons in there. He never again attacked the neons or showed any aggression.
From my experience if the tank is big enough then it should be fine but all fish have different personalities so it depends on the individual fish. I personaly wouldn't do it again in anything smaller than a 40gallon but that's from my experience.

You could try and if things don't work out place the betta in its own tank or rehome it.

I hope I have helped.


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

I had a female betta try to swallow a neon tetra whole. Had to net her and pull the dead tetras out manually because it got stuck in her throat. I doubt a male would be able to catch them though.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

My concern is the size of the tank - I think even a docile betta will be territorial in a tank that size. A heavily planted 40g is way different from a heavily planted 8g. Bettas will naturally establish a territory and patrol it and I think he will consider that entire tank his territory.


----------



## JustJen (Jun 20, 2011)

It just depends on your betta... I've got a large halfmoon betta and 3 small ruby tetras in a 5 gallon with zero issues. I've also got a hmpk in my 46g that is ALL over the tank (most active fish in the tank almost!) with cardinals, angels, rams, etc. again with no issues. However, I've got another betta in a 10 gallon that I tried to put endlers with, and he'd eaten 2 full grown endlers and killed the 3rd within 5 minutes of putting them in the tank! The betta in with the tetras is my biggest betta, and the tetras are smaller than my endlers were, but that betta doesn't have the aggressive streak the other apparently does.


----------



## reignOfFred (Jun 7, 2010)

I have kept a MALE betta with neon tetras in a 20 gallon tank. People would truly be amazed at how peaceful betta's can be, if there is enoug space and proper planting. 8 gallons is not big enough.

The truth of truths is that an 8 gallon tank is just not good for neons anyway - they will not do well over the long term and won't grow anywhere near their potential size or live anywhere near their potential life spans. You will see them start to drop off much sooner then they should. This is not an arguable fact, though it is often refused to be believed by new keepers or those who don't understand the true potential of the fish.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

My male HM plakat did great in my 10gal with a school of dwarf rasporas. He ignored the fish entirely, but he did eat all the cherry shrimp in the tank lol


----------



## jeff721 (Feb 4, 2011)

I've got a similar situation in my admittedly overstocked 10g.

8 neons
2 cpd
1 stray white cloud
And the Betta

They are all pretty peaceful, there is a. Pretty extensive hardscape, a few plants, and it seems that each has established a territory (the small school vs. the betta) but all hell breaks loose when its feeding time. The neons and white cloud are way more aggressive than the others, but this is the only agression that I really experience in the tank.

Sadly the big-box store betta brought in ich. I will probably end up moving the neon school to my 55g and adding a few more down the road.


----------



## Retrogamer82 (Oct 13, 2009)

I think you would be fine. Not a big fan of the old regular neons but the green neons are spectacular. They are a bit smaller and school a bit tighter IME. I currently have a awesome double tail betta in a 5.5g with 5 dwarf pencilfish, some RCSs, and a couple of ghost shrimp. Everyone seems to be doing fine. The RCS are def at the bottom of the food chain though and the smaller ones get picked off by the betta. They have become pretty much nocturnal. He has realized the ghost shrimp are too big for him. If you really want shrimp with a beta i recommend adding ghost shrimp. They arent as pretty at first but they are far more efficient cleaners and add just as much to the tank IMO. They can even color up quite a bit and seem to have more personality than their fancier cousins. As far as the dwarf pencils go, he doesnt have a chance in heck of catching them. The dwarf pencils I have right now are really tiny and they keep tight in a school. 

I have learned that when adding any other livestock to an established betta tank it is best to do it just at lights out. They have all night to get used to their surroundings while Mr. Betta is "sleeping." Also, if he is acting particularly aggressive to a new tank mate I will turn up the water flow to make it harder for him to swim around for a while. It seems to even the playing field and make him lose interest. 

Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## In2wishin (Aug 10, 2011)

I have a large male crowntail in my 12g community with some rasboras and gertrudae. He is all over the tank and shows no aggression plus the others ignore him. I do feed him a couple of pellets before I feed everyone else to make sure the others don't steal his food. He knows to come to the top as soon as he sees my hand.


----------



## Litheyum (Oct 30, 2011)

You're all lucky. I had a male halfmoon betta in a ten gallon with three neon tetras and two ADFs - he promptly killed two of the tetras. I quickly moved him out into his own tank. 

So the term here would be - certainly depends on the betta, and make sure to have a spare tank on the ready incase he turns out to be a particularly agressive fellow.


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

ive tried to move my beta out of a bowl and into a tank 3 times..
all 3 times he said he wants to go back into the bowl...

:\ 

seems like my beta hates flow... he likes to sit up top build his nice little bubble nests, and thats kinda difficult to pull off in a community tank.


----------



## Czarina (Mar 22, 2016)

reignOfFred said:


> I have kept a MALE betta with neon tetras in a 20 gallon tank. People would truly be amazed at how peaceful betta's can be, if there is enoug space and proper planting. 8 gallons is not big enough.
> 
> The truth of truths is that an 8 gallon tank is just not good for neons anyway - they will not do well over the long term and won't grow anywhere near their potential size or live anywhere near their potential life spans. You will see them start to drop off much sooner then they should. This is not an arguable fact, though it is often refused to be believed by new keepers or those who don't understand the true potential of the fish.


Would a betta thrive in this 20 gallon tank that I have? I have 12 neon tetras in it. I'm mostly concerned about among other things, is whether a betta would feel crowded in a 20 gal with 12 neons and will it cope with the fast current flow that the tank has?


I have an UGF in there that came with the aquarium as a gift. I don't know exactly how strong the powerhead (?) is but dad said that he was told it was good for 30 gallons. Obviously I wouldn't be able to keep long-finned ones in there, but maybe a plakat? I had dwarf gouramis in there last year (bad bad story; my parents decided to surprise me with six of 'em when I already had a dozen or more m.ollies in there already) that struggled with the current at first but was able to comfortably swim in there after a day or so. I also hear that betas don't do well in strong lighting but I can't tone it down because of the plants...and the neons love love the plants, so...


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Even in densely planted larger tanks, some bettas simply don't tolerate tank mates. Every betta's personality and temperament is different. If you want to try a betta make sure you have a back up tank with filter and heater ready in case thins don't work out.
Btw there have been cases of bettas sharing a tank with the same school/shoal of fish for over a year, and then suddenly start hunting/attacking the fish (no change in stocking or decor). I've seen it reported on a bettafish forum. SO if a betta does get along, you still must always keep an eye out for any aggression, it can crop up at any time.

@ Czarina: Bettas prefer a lot of shady areas in the tank-densely planted is a good idea, so they can get out of the light. Add way more plants before getting a betta.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

Neons latched on and rode the tail of my male betta once! Bettas are better with white mountain minnows.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

AWolf said:


> Neons latched on and rode the tail of my male betta once! Bettas are better with white mountain minnows.


NO that is a *HORRIBLE *combination! White cloud mountain minnows are COLD water fish. They are not compatible with bettas. Keeping white cloud in warm water shortens their life spans!
Tanichthys albonubes ? White Cloud Mountain Minnow (Aphyocypris pooni) ? Seriously Fish


> 14 – 22 °C.


 that's 57-72F. Bettas are tropical warm water fish needing water at 78-82F. DO NOT put them together.


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

AquaAurora said:


> NO that is a *HORRIBLE *combination! White cloud mountain minnows are COLD water fish. They are not compatible with bettas. Keeping white cloud in warm water shortens their life spans!
> Tanichthys albonubes ? White Cloud Mountain Minnow (Aphyocypris pooni) ? Seriously Fish
> that's 57-72F. Bettas are tropical warm water fish needing water at 78-82F. DO NOT put them together.


It's been working for me for years! So of course, I disagree. Book learning and actual experience can be two different things. My minnows stay at 76 degrees and are still alive many years. In fact, I have read where keeping them warmer than 60's extends their lives. Warmer water does keep them from breeding as much. But that, of course, is my experience. I thought that was what a forum is about. Anyone can read a book. A forum gives us the chance to see how each of us have kept our tanks, and how 'common knowledge' can be wrong. It is a good thing. Yes? Shouting how something is HORRIBLE, is not going to change my experiences, or anyone else's. Have a nice day.:wink2:


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

I love keeping my female betta in the platy fry tanks when she is healthy.
When they outgrow her tank and go to a bigger one, I put a new batch with her.
For the first 3 days it looks like a great white shark swimming in a school of small fish.
There is this open spot that follows everywhere she goes. She is not aggressive at all, and can not even swallow a fully grown fly maggot as it is too big even though she is huge.( female mouths are much smaller than the males')


----------

